# Saint Marks Redfish (Pictures)



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

leaving lighthouse


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

redfish1


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

rdfish2


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

clay poling


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

rocks


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

rocks2


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

redfish3


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

clay and mark


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

sunset


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice! It must be the weekday fishing! I saw some tailing last Sunday but I didn't have a pole and they were out of range. The tide was really low!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

haha ya it was it was a thursday! mega low tide look at the rocks!!!


----------



## mrw10e (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like someone paid the turrl! ;D


----------

